# New hatchling today!



## Tim/Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

This just seems truly amazing every single time! After a long night at work, Tim got a nice welcome home this morning when he peeked in the incubator and saw this little telltale sign...







In this photo you can see a little better.






And here is the pancake tortoises little face. 






This little babe has a large yolk sac still and isnt quite ready to make it the rest of the way out of the egg yet. So we patiently wait (for now).


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats! Very cool to see!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 25, 2009)

hi!! The little buddy isn't quite ready yet but wants to say hello. That is so cute!


----------



## Candy (Apr 25, 2009)

Can't wait until he/she is all the way out and we get some more of those wonderful photographs that you guys always post.


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 25, 2009)

What a beautiful little nose! I just love how pronounced they are on pancakes!


----------



## Stazz (Apr 25, 2009)

Awwww cuuuute !!!! Can't wait to see more


----------



## Isa (Apr 26, 2009)

Sooo cute  Congratualtion on the little cutie nose. I can't wait to see him completely.


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 26, 2009)

Thats great news Tim & Robin  

Danny


----------



## BigBiscuit (Apr 26, 2009)

I bet that is so awesome to watch little critters hatch.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Apr 26, 2009)

The baby emerged finally today! Here are some photos. Is this the prettiest one yet?


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 26, 2009)

I want that one


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 26, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL! No extra scutes this time either! I liked the little one with the extra scute....they remind me of puzzle pieces! 

This one has a very light colored head....was it incubated to be either sex?

Pretty, pretty little shell as well!


----------



## Stazz (Apr 26, 2009)

WOW ! Very pretty shell marking there Tim & Robyn!!! So exciting to see the new baby, it's like opening a present on Christmas day


----------



## Isa (Apr 27, 2009)

So cute  Congratulations!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Apr 27, 2009)

I will take 3 pancakes please...easy on the syrup. Your babies are looking fabulous. Congrats! 

It is very nice to see you guys producing captive bred babies, especially with the wild-caught flood online the past month or so.


----------



## Traveller (Apr 27, 2009)

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing, very cute.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow--adorable!


----------



## PATMAN (Apr 28, 2009)

Wonderful pics!

I'm good at hatching box turtles, but have yet to hatch any tortoises. I do have a pair of pancakes that I hope will breed someday for me. Thanks for sharing those pics of your beautiful baby!


----------



## ZippyButter (Apr 28, 2009)

Awww! That's very cute! My daughter wants one, but easy on the syrup.

Minh


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Apr 28, 2009)

so handsome! I love the little bugger!!!! I want one w/ extra syrup!!!


----------



## desertsss (Apr 30, 2009)

Absolutely adorable, congrats on the hatchling. So small yet you get such great pics....how do you do it?


----------



## Candy (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh that is sooo cute. You guys hatch the cutest babies. Tell your girls congratulations too.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Apr 30, 2009)

desertsss said:


> Absolutely adorable, congrats on the hatchling. So small yet you get such great pics....how do you do it?



A good camera. Bought it just for tortoises. That's the truth!


----------

